# SA. Wet jocks - Snapper - Brown jocks - Snapper



## Zilch

Thought I would have a go on the metro snapper last night, after reading all the posts lately.

Asked a fellow safwaa club member if he wanted to come along and he jumped at the chance. We arrived just after 5pm and their was a nasty shore break, as neither of us are over keen on these conditions we talked for a while and checked out another possible launch site. After a lot of trying to convince each other it was meant to get better we finally launch around 5.45pm at the original site. Jason in his Pro Angler probably did better than me although we both copped a couple of waves over us. The Outback seat had made for a nice pool area of water for me to sit in, luckily my clothing soon soaked it all up :lol:, it was going to be a wet jock night.










We get out to where I wanted to fish and anchored up just as it was getting dark. We had been fishing for about 15 minutes when Jason's reel screams into life, Jason hooks up and land his first ever yak snapper (59cm)  . We both throw some burley over and about 10 minutes later Jason is on again and this time pulls in a 75cm snapper. Finally I get a run and land a 55cm snapper then everything went quiet for 1/2 hour or so, next thing one of my reels absolutely goes ballistic even with me tighting the drag to maximum I had no hope and in under 10 seconds my 2500 reel was spooled. I actually thought I had broken the tip off my rod due to the amount of drag I was using thus causing the line to snap somewhere along its length, it wasn't until I inspected my rod that I realized it was still in one piece and I had been completely spooled :twisted: I didn't want to think shark :shock: so I convinced myself it was probably a Eagle Ray. I kepted a eye on Jason and as soon as he wasn't looking at me I doubled checked my shark shield was on ;-) . Later in the night Jason lands a slightly bigger snapper at 76cm and I get a 66cm one and we decided to call it quits around 9pm.

So all in all it was a good night, Jason's first yak snapper (x3), me having wet jocks all night then landing a snapper before something scared the sh#t out me (brown jocks, spooled) and finally landing my 2nd snapper.

Some photos from our session, click on them if you wish to enlarge.




























View attachment 1




Steve


----------



## samrota

Great work on the snapper guys.

Congrats to Jason for his first yak snapper.

Yum, fresh snapper for tea tonight.


----------



## Ubolt

Wow everyone is getting amongst it. Good work I reckon it would have been a big ray too ;-)


----------



## Guest

Very well done.

I finally chanced it on my day off yesterday morning. It was a nasty shore dump but I decided to chance it as I won't have another chance to fish for a while.
The 1m waves looked alot bigger when I was seated in the Yak at water level. Took a few big ones over the front then got side on and flipped. Lost my burley pot and dunked both my stradic reels. Gave up, went home. Pulled down both reels and regreased them. Dreamt of what could have been


----------



## keza

You guys are absolutely nailing it down there.
I bet the landing was fun in the dark. No picking a break in the swells.


----------



## Squidley

Aaaah I can't wait to get back out again, beautiful fish guys. It's so hot out there at the moment


----------



## kayakone

Steve

I'll be the mug and ask what may be a silly question....if you're chasing big snapper (which seem to be prolific ATM), why not use a much bigger capacity reel ....say 5000 - 8000?

trev


----------



## Squidley

Bad luck on the launch Kelvin, I'm glad you didn't lose too much gear. Hope you get out there soon, you won't have much trouble getting a few.


----------



## DennisT

Very nicely done Steve.



Zilch said:


> I keep a eye on Jason and as soon as he wasn't looking at me I doubled checked my shark shield was on


 :lol:

I was thinking the same thing as Trevor though?



kayakone said:


> Steve
> 
> I'll be the mug and ask what may be a silly question....if you're chasing big snapper (which seem to be prolific ATM), why not use a much bigger capacity reel ....say 5000 - 8000?
> 
> trev


----------



## Ado

OK, let me get this right.

You are fishing the ocean.  
You are fishing the ocean in SA.  
You are fishing the ocean in SA at night. :shock: 
You are fishing the ocean in SA at night and are burleying. :shock: :lol:

And you are worried about the sand monster?

Great report by the way.


----------



## DennisT

Ado said:


> OK, let me get this right.
> 
> You are fishing the ocean.
> You are fishing the ocean in SA.
> You are fishing the ocean in SA at night. :shock:
> You are fishing the ocean in SA at night and are burleying. :shock: :lol:
> 
> And you are worried about the sand monster?
> 
> Great report by the way.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zilch

samrota said:


> Great work on the snapper guys.
> Yum, fresh snapper for tea tonight.


Thanks Sam and I will bring the snapper around shortly.



Ubolt said:


> *Good work *I reckon it would have been *a big ray too *;-)


Thanks Ubolt. Yep that's what I keep telling myself ;-) , no sharks :shock: around the bay.



Kelvin said:


> *Very well done*.
> The 1m waves looked alot bigger when I was seated in the Yak at water level. Took a few big ones over the front *then got side on and flipped *


Cheers Kelvin. Mate as long as you didn't get hurt  . We actaully nearly didn't lauch, mulloway fishing is ever so much easier. Got to take my hat off to those that regularly go out their.



keza said:


> I bet the landing was fun in the dark. No picking a break in the swells.


Although we where a reasonable way out we could hear the swell roll onto the shore, so it was always on your mind :twisted: , in saying that it is so quiet out their you can hear for miles. Condition were meant to ease and they did so we only had a small swell upon retrieval.



Squidley said:


> Aaaah I can't wait to get back out again, beautiful fish guys. *It's so hot out there at the moment*


Na it was freezing ;-) :lol: , back on land my outside car temp read 10 degrees. Hope you and others do alright Squidley, I will wait for better conditions or simply catch my mullies.



kayakone said:


> I'll be the mug and ask what may be a silly question....if you're chasing big snapper (which seem to be prolific ATM), why not use a much bigger capacity reel ....say 5000 - 8000? trev


I only do it for the fun and normally let everything go unless others want them, in this case Samrota (Sam, post below my initial post wanted them). I think the experts (solatree / Drewboy / Olddood) simply unclip their anchor (we all have a bouy attached to them), which would be fine for snapper and alike but last night I only had 10 seconds max, spooled.



DennisT said:


> Very nicely done Steve.
> 
> 
> Zilch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep a eye on Jason and as soon as he wasn't looking at me I doubled checked my shark shield was on
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

I am a wuss but there was no need to let my mate know ;-) 



Ado said:


> OK, let me get this right.
> 
> You are fishing the ocean.
> You are fishing the ocean in SA.
> You are fishing the ocean in SA at night. :shock:
> You are fishing the ocean in SA at night and are burleying. :shock: :lol:
> 
> And you are worried about the *sand monster*?
> 
> Great report by the way.


Yes to everyone of your statements / questions but was it a sand monster :shock: 
Thanks Re. report

Steve


----------



## paulsod

First congrats on the very nice Snapper.



Zilch said:


> I keep a eye on Jason and as soon as he wasn't looking at me I doubled checked my shark shield was on ;-)


Laugh my head off on that one. :lol:

Cheers
Paul


----------



## GlenelgKiller

Nice catch boys. Im going to be all over it later this week. Dont have a shark shield though so might just put a decoy out the back


----------



## solatree

Hey Steve - well done to you and Jason - especially doing it at night when there's a swell running. Bugger that for joke. The bad news is, now you're a snapper bastard too (as well as a Mulloway bastard that is ) ! ;-)


----------



## kanganoe

This is ridiculous.Got to move to Adelaide for the fishing!


----------



## Squidley

I'll trade places Kanganoe, kayaks too. Mine's also a Stealth


----------



## redmist

Hey Steve,

great report and well done, i wish i had seen you guys would have been great to have some company. You must have been a bit further South then me. I saw a few lights down near brighton but thought they were boats.
I'm glad you didn't have the same issues coming in as me, got to make sure i hold that rudder pulley so i stay in control.
Thanks for kind words of concern. Murphy's Egg rocked up to see the outcome of my bath so it was good to have a bit of moral support whilst packing the gear up soaking wet and freezing.

Take it easy.

Sparksy


----------



## Squidley

Ado said:


> OK, let me get this right.
> 
> You are fishing the ocean.
> You are fishing the ocean in SA.
> You are fishing the ocean in SA at night. :shock:
> You are fishing the ocean in SA at night and are burleying. :shock: :lol:
> 
> And you are worried about the sand monster?
> 
> Great report by the way.


----------



## Drewboy

You are one tough ****** Steve... going out onto that swell at night and then being catipulted in at the end.
Memorable experiences as a reward though.


----------



## Zilch

GlenelgKiller said:


> *Dont have a shark shield though *so might just put a decoy out the back


Mate if you are ever in the market for a shark shield can I suggest do all the normal searches etc then try North Haven Marine (use to be a old bloke their, Bruce), they bettered any deal I could get anywhere. When I bought mine they were around $600 and by memory I paid $535 for mine, they simply ordered it and a few days later I collected it (there made here in SA), no additional cost associated with it, as would be if ordered from off the internet.



solatree said:


> Hey Steve - *well done to you and Jason *- especially doing it at night when there's a swell running. Bugger that for joke. The bad news is, *now you're a snapper bastard too (as well as a Mulloway bastard that is ) *! ;-)


Thanks Andy and thanks for answering my PM legality question, nice spot ;-) .
Awesome  , what a privilege to have finally reached the pinnacle of fishing and have been awarded such a momentous title / titles 8) :lol:



redmist said:


> *great report and well done*, i wish i had seen you guys would have been great *to have some company*.


Thanks mate and if you ever see me on the water don't be shy come and say good day.



Squidley said:


>


Love your humour  Clever :lol:



Drewboy said:


> You are one tough ****** Steve...
> Memorable experiences as a reward though.


I am a wuss really but did go out on this occasion :shock: .
The memorable experience I will take from the night was the enjoyment Jason got from catching his first yak snapper and how elated he was and having played a small part with his success is reward enough for me.

Steve


----------



## Wrassemagnet

A quality session full of spectacular fish and worth the wet brown shorts boys. Well done, love it!


----------



## simond

Well done Steve & Jason  
What we do just to hear that reel scream :lol:


----------



## OldDood

Wusses! Who's afraid of SA Sand Monsters?


----------



## Zilch

simond said:


> Well done Steve & Jason


Thanks Simond  , we should catch up for another yak fish or safwaa dam fish.



OldDood said:


> Wusses! Who's afraid of SA Sand Monsters?


Me :shock:

Steve


----------



## GlenelgKiller

OldDood said:


> Wusses! Who's afraid of SA Sand Monsters?
> View attachment 1


They are big softies really.....she was just playing fetch!


----------



## JWSHARK

Gday all !! i am Jason "JWSHARK" Steve and i had an absolute ball that night  , considering we were not sure about going out to start with. But alas the waves calm a bit , we found an area where the breakers were fewer and got out there. A little wet but that was o.k. because the thought of catching a snapper from my kayak was a big driving motivator that evening and something i was yet to do !! And all these reports on the site had me in drewling state that i had to quench !! We peddle out to the depth that seems to be working for everyone and anchored up !! I grabbed my half a block of pillies and started chopping some for burley and a few in half for bait !! hurled out a pillly on a running rig on 20lb mono and then baited up snapper snatcher on my lighter outfit 3000 stradic c14 with 10lb braid and a 16lb flouro leader out she went. i noticed the line on the lighter outfit after about 15 minutes was a bit loose , so i wound up the slack so there was a little bend in rod. seconds after doing that SMACK liine started spewing off the reel. "what a beautiful sound to my ears" !! As soon as i grab the rod i could feel those wonderful head shakes that are snapper all over !! Man did i feel pumped , i had only been out there a max of 20 mins. This is the stuff dreams are made off !! put up an awesome fight in shallow water and the colours of it as it surfaced next to the kayak under my shining headlight truely magical moment 75cm snapper !!! 10 to 15mins later my over head went off and a repectable 59cm fish . And about a hour later i pulled a 76cm snapper on lighter outfit again !!! steve caught two fish aswell but it is the screaming run he had that night !! spooled him in under 10secs UNBELEIVABLE :shock: , we both looked at each other and said that,s call that a eagle ray not a noah !! :lol: ;-) Magic night with a good mate does not get any better !!!!


----------



## solatree

JWSHARK said:


> Magic night with a good mate does not get any better !!!!


 Welcome Jason - great way to commence your kayak snapper catching feats ! As for Steve's spooling - I'm not sure Eagle Rays swim fast enough to spool a reel that quickly - but you never know ;-) .


----------



## Barrabundy

I bet you were glad you sucked it up and braved the swell, the wet jocks would have been worth it when it came photo time!


----------



## OldDood

Welcome to the obsession Jason.
That is a great kayak outing for a new Yakker.
As you are great mates with Zilch, could you please send all of his Mully secrets to me? I am sure he would not mind. :lol: 
In return, I promise to send him all my favorite puffer fish spots for him to enjoy.
Happy Hunting,
Mark


----------



## Barrabundy

OldDood said:


> Wusses! Who's afraid of SA Sand Monsters?
> 
> SA Sand Monster
> SA Sand Monster.jpg (8.57 KiB) Viewed 75 times


That isn't dodge's ball licker is it?


----------



## Zilch

solatree said:


> As for Steve's spooling - *I'm not sure Eagle Rays swim fast enough to spool a reel that quickly *- but you never know ;-) .


 :shock: Don't say that !



OldDood said:


> As you are great mates with Zilch, could you please send all of his Mully secrets to me? I am sure he would not mind. :lol:
> In return, I promise to send him all my favorite puffer fish spots for him to enjoy.Mark


I hereby agree for Jason to tell anyone of my Mully secrets or spots. 
;-) (joking) He's not that a good a friend :lol: 
He has caught some good fish though (boat Pt Augusta kingies, murray cod)

Steve


----------



## JWSHARK

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome !!!! Hopefully only the start of better trips to come  , like they say your only ever as good as the last fish you catch !! ;-) I plain on having lots of happy yak sessions !! I have alot of PB,s yet to catch on a yak. !!! This trip just happened to be an extremely good stepping stone on the way to fulfilling those goals.
Happy yak fishing to all !!
Jason


----------

